# considering divorce



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

me and my wife is been married for 9 years she's 27 I am 29. I recently come to the conclusion that my life will never be better than it is now if I stay with her.I am the only 1 who works I have supported us for 5 + years she has had jobs throughout our marriage so I know she's capable of having a job. For the past 2 years I've been trying to get her to take her GED, yes I know that was my first mistake, she's taking GED classes but always drops out she has a fear of failing but the teachers tell her she could pass she just won't take the test. So on the other hand I asked for her to get a job she tells me that she will go out and look for job butter applications in during the day while I'm at work I give her a call but she sitting over at her moms doing nothing so the other day I made an appointment to see a lawyer and present my case to the lawyer my only fear is having to pay alimony. So after talking to the lawyer he says my case is fairly easy and that there is only a 5 percent chance that I would have to pay alimony given the fact that she's 27 and has had jobs in the past I'm not worried about anything else just ready to finish my life how I want it to be. My question is should I see a second attorney maybe get a second opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you communicated with her that you are not happy?


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes a number a times telling her that I had life goals and she showed no interest or goals of her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you considered counseling as a last ditch effort? Sounds to me she is lazy and has no desire to do anything she doesn't have to do.


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Not much on the idea of a counseling had to do some counseling before we got married and it was causing us to fight. We have always been good about talking to one another but every time we talk about her helping out financial I'm left with false hopes. I'm ready to move on. I don't want to be in the same situation in the next 9 yrs. Should I consult with a second lawyer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Sure consult with a second lawyer if it will make you feel better and answer your questions.
Have you ever asked your wife to at least try a part time job? Is she in IC? It sounds like she has test anxiety and a deep fear of failing which is tough to get over. (If a counselor can diagnose test anxiety then she may be able to get more assistance during the test just a little FYI) 
It took me years to take my GED test and several attempts to take the classes. I felt like my heart was going to come out of my chest during the test it was awful.
What helped me was that no one knew but my H that I was taking the test. I did not have to fear everyone knowing if I failed. It made it easier to take the test but the fear was still there. Needles to say I passed on my first try. However it did not open any more doors for employment just gave me the edge over other applicants with out a diploma or a GED, so higher education is in the works!


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Are there Children?


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: considering divorce*



Waited4This said:


> Not much on the idea of a counseling had to do some counseling before we got married and it was causing us to fight. We have always been good about talking to one another but every time we talk about her helping out financial I'm left with false hopes. I'm ready to move on. I don't want to be in the same situation in the next 9 yrs. Should I consult with a second lawyer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Counseling can help. If it made you fight you guys are not so good at talking yo each other unless its small talk. Have you met someone else? Only reason I see why you would not try. You married her like she is now so maybe your approach on getting her to get a job isn't working. Try something different.


----------

